# Holzkunst - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 5
Heute bin ich nach langer Zeit wieder an meinem ehemaligen Urlaubs-Ort
vorbeigekommen und habe gesehen, dass diese Holzwand immer noch zu
sehen ist. Alles ist nur mit Holz gebaut, auch die verwendeten Nägel. Eine
wunderbare Zimmermann-Arbeit im frühen Sonnenlicht.

Today I passed again by my former holiday place after a long time and
have seen that these wood wall is still visible. Everything is built with
wood, the nails used. A wonderful carpenter work in the early sunlight.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

How long does it take you to do a painting?


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> How long does it take you to do a painting?


This is quite different, it depends on the subject.
Normally 2 to 3 hours - the heart piece and time wasters is the preliminary drawing.

Ernst


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. That is super fast! It takes me many more hours than that to do a drawing.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> It takes me many more hours than that to do a drawing.


There are also a motif on which I have mapped almost 6 hours!

Ernst


----------

